# Just A LOT of pics I took with my new camera!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is Robin my current buck, most of my girls are bred to him, so he is sold.









This is Rosie Sunshines Fainter due Jan 23rd

















Mucovy Drake









Rissy Fainter doeling









Cordi saying HI! Also due March 16th that would make her 43days as of yesterday









Eva my VERY FIRST goat and only unreg. She is on day 74 as of yesterday









Sunset, due march 12th so she should be 48 days as of yesterday









Hope and Moscato the doeling and buckling I flew in from MA. Hope is from Dragonfly(Incredible Hunk is her daddy), and Moscato is is from Proctor Hill(Salvatore is his daddy)









This is Tina fainter doe due Jan 22nd she is HUGE!!!! :shocked: 









This is Liza, she's my baby girl! She gave me QUAD BUCKLINGS as a FF last year. REALLY hoping for a doeling this year. She is due Feb 15th









This is Candy. She is an Unreg nigi doe bred to a silky fainter buck. So Hopefully silky kids!!!









This is Klover & Princess Jr. dolings. Might be bred spring?

















Jett & Daisy our feerless defenders!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunset and Cordelia look so cute! Nice pics.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! Yup they are doing great! All fuzzy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goats you have there...... thanks for sharing with us..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goaties! By the looks of those fluffy bellies, I'd say you are gonna have a barn full of babies!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Gosh Liz, I hope your right! Babies, babies everywhere!!! :stars:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful goats..
I was wondering what kind of camera you got, I am looking for a new camera, and not sure which one to purchase.
Thanks


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a Nikon Coolpix L110. Seems to be a good camera so far. It's not cheap, but not real exspensive either. I got it on sale for 200.00


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats not bad for the price and it takes some very nice pictures, they are nice an clear with good color. Thanks for letting me know, I will have to look it up, I am a sucker for Olympus cameras though.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Your goats are so nice. Babies nice & spread out. That makes it nice. Wow you have a lot of snow


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou very much! Sunshine(my BFF) & I try VERY hard to keep them tip top. Yeah we usually have a lot of snow. We'll see how the rest of the year goes? It's mostly melted in those pics too!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Very pretty goats! They look so warm and fuzzy even though the weather there looks so cold.

Deb Mc


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Those are some Really nice pics.. or maybe your goats are just Really photogenic? It all looks great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics! All the goats look so beautiful. Candy is gorgeous!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ThnakyoU!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful Goaties! And I am sooooo jealous of your snow. :laugh: We live in Southeast Texas so no snow here just nasty wet winters that the temperture changes from 40 to 80 over night.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

can we trade for a bit?? It's raining now :sigh: yuck!


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Feb 9, 2010)

Your goats are beautiful, thinks for sharing.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou very much! :wink:


----------

